# Post your favorite XSI/450D pics thread.



## EIngerson (Feb 11, 2012)

Here's a couple of mine.


----------



## timphotos (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 15, 2012)

Bump?


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks. I was hoping others would post their photos from the XSI as well.


----------



## mwgiesbrecht (Feb 17, 2012)




----------

